# Cocoa et socket tcp/ip



## steg (4 Juillet 2001)

Quelqu'un à une idée de la classe à utiliser pour utiliser ltcp/ip?
J'en ai pas trouver apres une petite recherche, si ce n'est celle de OmniWeb (dans l'OmniNetworking frameworks), mais je prefererai utiliser le foundation frameworks...


----------



## PowerMike (4 Juillet 2001)

Oula oula, épineux problème !!

J'ai été confronté au manque de documentation sur le sujet. Et quand on regarde les exemples fournis avec les tools on ne trouve heureusement plus l'example tcpPort qui utilisait les fonctions sockets BSD au lieu de  NSSocket et tout et tout.

Mais je te rassure. La classe NSSocketPort est toujours aussi peu documentée ... je me demande finalement ce qu'il peut bien y avoir dans le bouquin Learning Cocoa sur le sujet s'il en parle.

regarde toujous à NSSocket ou NSConnexion ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2001)

tu n'as qu'à utiliser les classes java.net.* avec les Cocoa Bridges que tu transtype pour chaque socket. 
Puis, tu dérives la classe com.apple.net.cocoa.java.tcpip dans ton thread vers un pointeur sur un tableau de NSWindow2000Server.

Euh après Learning Cocoa, y prévoit Comprending Cocoa?

Désolé pour ce délire, mais là, avec une chaleur pareille, moi je suis Carbonisé.


----------



## steg (5 Juillet 2001)

Bon j'avais apercu les NSPort, mais ca ne me plaisait pas, et ca me rend fout de savoir qu'il n'y a pas de classe à la hauteur de Cocoa   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... j'ai trouver ce qu'il me convient finalement, c'est plus simple que le OmniNetworking, et plus light : http://sourceforge.net/projects/smallsockets/ 
qui utilise les ports bsd de facon agreable...


----------

